# ati driver washed out colors bug



## wasurenaide (Dec 4, 2008)

Can I install a prepackaged update to xorg/ati-driver for 7.0 from somewhere? The ati driver that it comes with is the one with the washed out screen bug. I would use vesa but it only goes up to 1024x768.


----------



## arachnid (Dec 4, 2008)

what about radeonhd ?


----------



## adamk (Dec 4, 2008)

Is there some reason why you don't want to update your ports tree and build a new driver from there (assuming that it has a newer version, which I believe is the case)?

arachnid, radeonhd only supports r500 and newer GPUs.  We don't know what card he's using, so there's a very good chance that his card isn't supported by radeonhd.


----------



## wasurenaide (Dec 4, 2008)

I'd be glad to update from ports, but there is no internet connection. I'd like to at least have this install presentable so somebody can retrieve it. Would downloading ports files manually and transferring them work? Btw, radeonhd will not work in this case, it's an integrated thing not supported by it (Xpress200)


----------

